
What is dapp and why is it important? - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/what-is-dapp-and-why-is-it-important
======
NicolasSierro
Good explanation of Dapp features & benefits from a “decentralized backend”. I
would add a frontend aspect to the “Flawless incorporation with
cryptocurrency”: Dapps allow strong blockchain wallet integration. A Dapp can
easily triggered a blockchain (trans)action done by the wallet (e.g. payment,
send a token to a friend, trade a gaming asset, or breed Cryptokitties <3 ).
How? By having the Dapp & the wallet together. You can integrate a wallet
within your Dapp, but it is often more user-friendly to have several Dapps
working with the same “external” blockchain wallet. For a lot of Dapps that
are browser-based: a) Standard browser & wallet as plugin (e.g. Metamask,
Scatter, TronLink); or b) wallet with browsing features (e.g. Cipher,
Trustwallet, Casa Tookan, Toshi-coinbase)

~~~
jungong
YES :)

The idea of putting together an article about dapp is trying to explain the
concept of dapp in a simple way. Maybe we should write a separate one about
frontend, wallet and others!

Thanks, Nicolas, always appreciate your comment.

~~~
NicolasSierro
I can support for the article's content & add examples from gaming &
collectibles. The related community is partially on discord & telegram, e.g.
[https://t.me/BlockchainGamesCommunity](https://t.me/BlockchainGamesCommunity),
[https://t.me/egamersio](https://t.me/egamersio)
[https://t.me/cryptobitgames](https://t.me/cryptobitgames). Writing, you have
the experience (and can do it better ;-) )

